
GunJS: Forget Everything You Thought You Knew About Databases - sjones6
https://arsenalio.com/guides/forget-everything-you-thought-you-knew-about-databases
======
greatNespresso
Looks interesting really, summarised gunjs is pouchdb + couchdb + rethinkdb +
neo4j all in one.

